# Type me, please! :D



## Mbtiraspberry (Mar 2, 2019)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Anxiety and idk if insecurity counts 

Sex: Female Age: 14

3. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

I first start feeling very anxious and probably make a story of what is going to happen next, after I calm down I help my friends calm down and help fix the car  


3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

If the party is one of those typical parties full of high and drunk people, I won't agree, but if the party is decent I will agree and want to go meet new people! I will keep on checking the driver though, even though I'll trust him. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I feel kind of offended, but I wouldn't really say anything as long as it isn't hurting anybody else's feelings.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

As I said, unless other people are getting hurt, even though I feel offended, I won't say anything to avoid conflict.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I extremely value other people's feelings, as well as optimism and being positive. 
I value kindness mostly because usually other people are my top 1 priority, I love making people happy! And well on the optimism part, it not only encourages and inspires other people, but it helps you be happy and have a great outlook on life!

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Mostly my optimism and how willing I am to help and encourage others!
Maybe that sometimes I can come off as insecure and doubt myself,which could make me come off as shy, which is a trouble for my extrovertedness, I want to talk to you, but I am afraid of what you might think about me.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Mostly in situations when someone will win something from it, like, predicting the winner in a game when it's not that obvious, as well as when I'm making up stories, usually, they are very exaggerated and dramatic, but when I do use logic on them and connect things well and I stop being over dramatic, they usually come true!

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Knowing I've helped people of course, simply being with people I'm not shy with energizes me, I can get hyper active sometimes and start doing and saying random things that don't make sense.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
...I didn't really understand...I'll say what I understood:

Outward behavior: As I said, I can come off as shy, which I hate! Usually, I'm really cheerful and bubbly! But I repress that when I'm with people I don't feel comfortable with 
Internal thought process: I can't be mad with someone, or well, at least think it like "Oh I'm so mad" "She is horrible" or thoughts like that, even if I feel that way, because I don't like to feel that way about people, especially people I love! 

10. 5 terms you would use to describe yourself and 5 terms to describe how you think others see you?

Me: kind, bubbly, positive, sweet, enthusiastic!
Others: Mmm... Childish (mostly popular kids at school who don't know me) optimistic, shy, quirky, sweet.

Hope it helps and hope you can help me! :kitteh:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

To start off with, I would say SP is what's immediately obvious.


----------



## Mbtiraspberry (Mar 2, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> To start off with, I would say SP is what's immediately obvious.



Really? How is it obvious? O.O


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Mbtiraspberry said:


> Really? How is it obvious? O.O


Based on what you wrote and the fact that you wrote a whole lot. Extroverts generally enjoy talking about themselves, extroverted sensors especially so. Introverts generally enjoy writing a lot, and introverted sensors especially so, and since what you wrote seems to indicate SP, I would say that narrows your type to IS_P. If you like helping people, then ISFP is likely. If you don't believe yourself to be an introvert, then I would suggest you explore the ESFP MBTI type.

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

xSFx, leaning towards xSFJ, because you seem to have Fe. ESFJ would be my guess, as you don't seem to be introvert.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> Guessing xSFx, but leaning towards ESFJ.


No, she doesn't seem serious enough to be an ESFJ. EJ are more serious than their EP counterparts.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> m3t4pr3t3r said:
> 
> 
> > Guessing xSFx, but leaning towards ESFJ.
> ...


Honestly, I'm seeing Fe rather than Fi. And it's pretty hard to tell if she is serious or not as a person.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> Honestly, I'm seeing Fe rather than Fi. And it's pretty hard to tell if she is serious or not as a person.


Then you're confusing Fe with Fi in written form. Now, stop.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

You are only 14 years old. It's a bit young to be typing accurately. It's not recommended. Wait a few years.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

14 is well old enough to be typed. If she were only 7, then that's too young of an age to be typed.

It's also rude to ask a lady her age, even a child.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Now, stop.


I'm sorry, and who exactly are you to tell me to stop?


----------



## Mbtiraspberry (Mar 2, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Based on what you wrote and the fact that you wrote a whole lot. Extroverts generally enjoy talking about themselves, extroverted sensors especially so. Introverts generally enjoy writing a lot, and introverted sensors especially so, and since what you wrote seems to indicate SP, I would say that narrows your type to IS_P. If you like helping people, then ISFP is likely. If you don't believe yourself to be an introvert, then I would suggest you explore the ESFP MBTI type.
> 
> Agree? Disagree?


Thanks, but I don't really think I use Se or Fi, much less Se
And I actually, am an extrovert :happy:


----------



## Mbtiraspberry (Mar 2, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> No, she doesn't seem serious enough to be an ESFJ. EJ are more serious than their EP counterparts.


 I am serious when I need to be, also, it isn't about seriousness,it's about cognitive functions roud:


----------



## Mbtiraspberry (Mar 2, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Then you're confusing Fe with Fi in written form. Now, stop.


I mean, saying "now, stop" is kind of rude... 
And tbh, I see myself using way more Fe rather than Fi


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Mbtiraspberry said:


> I am serious when I need to be, also, it isn't about seriousness,it's about cognitive functions roud:


It really has more to do with the Big 5. EJs are extroverted and conscietious, which makes them naturally more responsible and serious. When I say serious, I mean assumes responsibility, not being a boring and humorless person. EPs are extroverted and more open to new experiences, thus tend to be taken less seriously. There's a lot of research done on typology. You'll understand everything much better when you're an adult.



Mbtiraspberry said:


> I mean, saying "now, stop" is kind of rude...
> And tbh, I see myself using way more Fe rather than Fi


I meant, now stop throwing out guesses, trying to see what sticks. Because that's a very ENTP thing to do.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Mbtiraspberry said:


> Thanks, but I don't really think I use Se or Fi, much less Se
> And I actually, am an extrovert :happy:


You are but a child. 

Okay, I can definitely see that to be the case for you now. You are a mischievious extrovert! :laughing:


----------



## Mbtiraspberry (Mar 2, 2019)

I don’t know... I mean maybe I can take some tests and see what I get! 🙂


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I meant, now stop throwing out guesses, trying to see what sticks. Because that's a very ENTP thing to do.


It wasn't a guess at all, nor was I throwing guesses "to see what sticks". That's all you did honestly. 
But to elaborate:
Fe - "I calm down I help my friends calm down", "as long as it isn't hurting anybody else's feelings", "unless other people are getting hurt", "I extremely value other people's feelings", "I love making people happy", "And well on the optimism part, it not only encourages and inspires other people, but it helps you be happy and have a great outlook on life", "Mostly my optimism and how willing I am to help and encourage others!" - In Fi there are no others or other people, just you.
Extrovert - "want to go meet new people", and also she mentioned it herself. 
J - "If the party is one of those typical parties full of high and drunk people, I won't agree, but if the party is decent I will agree and want to go meet new people!" - Doesn't seem indecisive to me and seems pretty clear about her goals. Not to mention that J puts Fe in the dom/aux position, P would put Fi. 

Not to mention that I have ESFJ friend and she is just like her.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@m3t4pr3t3r - I do all of those things as well and actual Fe makes me uncomfortable. Does that mean I'm an ESFJ too?  No, there are kind people of all types. I'm not going to dissect the OP's post, as typing is only reliable if done in person with consultation.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Scoobyscoob said:


> @m3t4pr3t3r - I do all of those things as well and actual Fe makes me uncomfortable. Does that mean I'm an ESFJ too?  No, there are kind people of all types. I'm not going to dissect the OP's post, as typing is only reliable if done in person with consultation.


Well...you might be or you simply have a developed Fe, as I certainly don't do these things, as I am the last person to react to other people's feelings, nor would I know what to do to calm down someone, as my reasoning is: "if I see someone crying -> something made them cry -> if I solve that something they will stop crying", even when they only require some comfort, compassion and sympathy. I do however help people by empathizing with them, which is what Fi is good for. 

And also I dissected her post because you accused me of "throwing guesses", while all I did initially was: I placed/imagined myself in her shoes while reading her post, and basically look through her eyes, and logically think what would each function be responsible for. 

And I disagree that the only reliable typing is done in person with consultation, as it is highly dependent on the competence of the one who is doing the typing. I would however agree that you can do reliable typing if you know the person for a long time, and not just know, but have spent a lot of time in this persons company. For example, this is how I know my brother is ENFJ.


----------

